

MAAS Effect: Canonical to lighten the load for provisioning bare metal clusters - raywalters
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/124855-maas-effect-canonical-to-lighten-the-load-for-provisioning-bare-metal-clusters

======
rdl
Wow, I am impressed. OnSwipe on ExtremeTech makes my new iPad 3 lag, jerky
display, broken back button, and impossible to read the article, just like
iPad 1. I haven't seen it crash safari on the we iPad yet, but I also avoid
browsing any OnSwiped pages.

------
va_coder
For me, Ubuntu on a VPS is always a viable alternative to the PaaS offerings.
Canonical's distribution makes it easy to get up and running quickly.

~~~
nakkiel
What is Canonical bringing on the VPS that is so specific? I haven't yet seen
anything really interesting coming from Canonical.

They have a debian base with more recent packages but they also break more
often (although quality has improved on Ubuntu in the last couple of years).
Sure these are good systems.

My experience on Ubuntu has been roughly equivalent to my experience on
ArchLinux.

What Canonical brings is more _clicka_ as we call them. GUIs certainly are
appealing for a certain category of users that also happen to be casual system
administrators.

Also, I suppose you are slightly missing the goodness of PaaS. The only
interesting thing in PaaS is instant deployment (as in single-step). A VPS
with a custom image and a couple of scripts hardly ever gets as easy as PaaS
unless you are small and thus have very few different configurations (which is
a good thing).

~~~
va_coder
>>What is Canonical bringing on the VPS that is so specific?

Little things, like UFW for easy firewall setup. But you're right Debian is
often doing the heavy lifting.

------
amalag
Would like to see more details on this, is this openstack?

~~~
nakkiel
This is on actual hardware. I suppose this is a GUI on top of their Charms.

